# Thibidaux, LA - 6 YO M - K9 Training (Rescue Only)



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

*LaFourche Parish Animal Shelter - Tel. 985-446-2532 (ask for Hillary)
KOVO - 17-124D
Male - 6 years old - Positive for Heartworms

**Possible K-9 Training *
*RESCUE ONLY*


I have no other info about this dog -- including about the training, whether he gets along with other dogs, whether he was retired or a washout, etc. NO CLUE at this point. We do sometimes see retired K9s ending up in Louisiana shelters -- they get sold off as excess equipment by cash-strapped departments, then they get sold a few more times, and... 

I'm trying to get someone knowledgeable to drive down to Thibidaux to assess him...I'll post an update if I succeed. 

Note: The shelter will check rescue credentials to assure an appropriate placement. He is NOT available for adoption by the public. Qualified handlers could work through a legitimate rescue on this one -- they're being careful and responsible (the shelter director is great). 

Updates are posted here:
https://www.facebook.com/LafourcheP...361378914068/1593966877286840/?type=3&theater


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)




----------

